# Mosquito Madness $10k RESULTS/DISCUSS



## Nipididdee

Next year...we will go digital! 



Until then...enjoy the hillbillied board results, which for 2008's event will FIRST be posted here on OhioGameFishing.com.

Come Saturday May 3rd at roughly 6pm, the results of day1 will be posted here and only here.

Once things get settled a touch throughout the weekend, dobass.com will post pics of the day and printable results both days.

http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/

http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html

A HUGE thanks to OGF for their support of this event and affording anglers across Ohio a place to call home, meet friends and argue during the winter 

Stay tuned to this thread and dobass for updates to anglers of this event!

BTW- what a great place to ask director questions...PRIOR to the event!!!!

Anything answered now- I will go deaf once boat #1 is called :C 

nip


----------



## BigDaddy300

So that is next weekend? 2 days right?


----------



## Nipididdee

Next weekend would indeed be May3rd and May4th...  
http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html

That's all anyone has...geeze this is easy  

Flight times: 

First boat of both days will be called at exactly the *start time of 6:30AM.* All participants are to be registered with boats on the water and staged in the "Office Bay" due South of the Marina/ramp bay no later than 10 minutes prior to the start time.

Day1: CHECK-IN NO LATER THAN...
*1-20 2:30*
21-40 2:45
*41-60 3:00*
61-80 3:15
*81-100 3:30*

Day2: YOUR TEAM ID NUMBER WILL *NOT* CHANGE :C 
*100-81 2:30*
80-61 2:45
*60-41 3:00*
40-21 3:15
*20-1 3:30*

Hope to see many OGF folks checkin' us out for the weigh-ins!!!

nip


----------



## lakeslouie

Gee I'm glad you posted the flight times!!!  I would hate to get  !   I am bringing 2 alarms!!!


----------



## V-MAX200

does anyone have any thoughts on what the colder weather next week might do to the bass at mosquito if anything?


----------



## Nipididdee

Louis...of all people!  You know our check-in boat policy all too well! 

Please be prepared to check-in with your FLIGHT each day. We attempt to stretch out times of arrival as to not crowd the ramp or scales. 

The earliest you can begin checking in is at 2:15, until that time all anglers are to be "on the water".

I'm guessin' the bite is only growing. More fish are moving up simply as a spring timing thing. No doubt the "snow" front will slow them up the first part of the week,but with a little luck in the weather stabilizing by weeks' end- LOOKOUT! The early week pause very well might benefit a rush in masse by Sat and Sun!!! 

Overall though- youll see 100 limits both days possibly, but I'd guess weights of 12+lbs might not be as easy as last NOAA event...a buck buck here and a buck buck there- won't be able to keep the bucks from eatn'!!!

I'd like to hear a comment from the quiet one... Cullin'...???? he aint talkn'!!!

*Sausage and pizza for day2 weigh-in - we even have a carnival tent this year  *


----------



## Procraftboats21

sausage and pizza! thats enough to make me loose sleep this week


----------



## Cull'in

Nipididdee said:


> I'd like to hear a comment from the quiet one... Cullin'...???? he aint talkn'!!!
> 
> [/B]



Comment?
Here's one..."No comment!" 

Seriously it'll be a good tournament. If I could lock in at 12.50lb. a day right now I'd jump all over it!

Eddie and I hit the "perfect storm" of sorts at the first NOAA event; prespawn fish dying to get shallow, a full moon and approaching front. Truth be told we could have weighed a little more than we did.
Don't forget 41 less boats than what the "Madness" will bring!

I'll make a trip up late in the week to look things over and we'll go from there.
Looking forward to it, always a great event!

(We're middle of the pack each day so maybe, just maaaaaybe I'll be able to taste some of this great food I've only heard stories about!!!)


----------



## Nipididdee

X-series was today. 

Weights in top 3 were 11.8-11.2 , high tens made a check- this was with 82 teams. Field weights down dramatically overall- numbers gone in comparison to 4/19. 

For us, and similar dock talk, bite died early and went plain old stale. They smell that cold air stirring I guess!

On another note though a 5+ was bigbass- haven't seen that at mosquito in a while.

We were one sharp hook away from the first Stratos 2X $$$... weighed a 
12'er - 6 bites all day.

I myself have yet to eat one sausage at an event... 

nip


----------



## Gussmacker

Any suggestions on Parking and where to meet partner's - also, wondering if the new Park Director had new instructions - Not sure if this was because of the new location but at the 4/19 event I found it frustrating that so many vehicles and trailers would pull up to the curve, where the tent was located, stop, get registered, and prep the boat. This blocked everyone else that was ready behind them. I know you can't make people have common sense but maybe a suggestion before hand might help get everyone in the water before 6:30, especially with 100 boats. Thanks!


----------



## Nipididdee

Great questions!

Indeed the folks stopping for NOAA to register, were asked to move along, away from rigging lane area. Common sense overtook them  and we made it to the water with 62 teams with the first time check called at 6:34. I was being nice this day, good weather I guess  

You wont have to even be concerned with this at Madness as we will register and complete approximately 65 teams of formal ROL forms while participants are in their vehicles, way ahead of the new weigh-in location determined by the State near the one lane access. 

You can stay warm and dry- then take it straight to the water for launch. Your partner will park- then get on board and BOTH will *drive by boat to the PARK OFFICE BAY directly south of the Marina Bay Launch.* (this is also in the rules)

We will be moving anyone not a part of the tournament ahead of our lines (as in the years past) and the ramp will be free of any clustering for them as the number of launches are controlled with our check-in process. Signs will be posted in route to the State Park- please allow and help guide any obvious non-participants around us.

I will guarantee you that we will have registered boats on the water and boat #1 off at 6:30am. There are no refunds at this time and anyone not registered with boats on the water 10 minutes prior to stated start time will be DQ'd for the day. The payout will remain as posted, although we may miss a late team or two.

*REGISTRATION WILL OPEN AT 4:00am- MY TEAM WILL BE IN PLACE TO SHAKEDOWN YOUR RIG, GIVE AWAY GOODIES, SIGN FORMS AND PROVIDE YOUR NUMBERED BALL UP TO 6:20am*

*Best bet for partners is PICK THEM UP and ride together from a location of your choice* If you choose to use the single car parking at the State Park then it's best to not even turn your rig into the launch ramps. *Simply CONTINUE straight towards the MARINA- pick up your partner and then proceed to the launch only with your parnter in your vehicle*. 

What else you guys got??? 

How about this one....my hot water tank just burst...go figure!!! I'll take that though, could be MUCh worse! 

nip


----------



## Nipididdee

To help save some time from "discussion" while signing the ROL forms...

...if you choose to not provide your valid SSN, your team is not eligible for any prizes  


Get'em!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee

It's official , ALL wait list teams have been issued a position 3 days prior to Day1.

If you desire to fish the Madness, I would guess, and according to history, there very well could ultimately be a spot...

Feel free to inquire, my last wait list team has been issued their position and yet to confirm their entry. 

They are coming from reaches of Michigan and had reported at NOAA 4/19 they had already entered a different event and would not be present if they had not received a spot by then...

Love to have those who wanna fish, come and fish!

Regardless, the checks are made and a FULL 100 team payout WILL BE MADE!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee

...if you wanna play your fiddle, give me a call.

My MI wait list team formally declined the spot leaving *team #83 OPEN *for a position at Madness.

First email or call can have it. Where's the central Ohio OGF'rs!!! That'd be a great story to get into an event that has been locked up since mid February and *WIN $10,000*!!! *Or even $20,000!!!*

Weather appears setting up for a potential killer bite. New moon, stabilizing days prior, spinning front to the North during event, warmed air, LOOKOUT!

I'm going right now with 25.13 pounds to win ~ 19.56 for 15th check 

nip
http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html


----------



## alumking

Lets get this show on the road! I am stuck at work wishing I was there prefishing. Sounds like the 2 1/2 pounders from last year are now 3 pounders cant wait to get there. you da man Rorey!


----------



## Nipididdee

We are again at a full field. Team #83 has been filled.

PLEASE MAKE SURE if you are fishing this event you are registered according to time frames in the rules. 

The open spot solicited such a response I anticipate now having some "new" teams showing at the ramp day1 in hopes someone screws up. 

I have advised these teams if indeed the registered field is not in place according to the time frames of the rules I will relinquish spots to them.

nip


----------



## HeadwatersEd

I'm predicting 28lbs takes it all.


----------



## Cull'in

HeadwatersEd said:


> I'm predicting 28lbs takes it all.


I'll check in with a 23lb. guess for the total.


----------



## Reel Man

I'll predict 20.5


----------



## young-gun21

I'm with you Rob...right around the 20-21lb range.


----------



## Gomez

I'm with cullin...I think it will take 23-24. There will be some good bags the first day......


----------



## alumking

I wont have time to pre fish can you guys tell what the pattern is. Pleeze.





ha ha


----------



## Nipididdee

I have heard all the off limit areas must be where all the fish are...amazing!  

As of 5/1 there are no bouys' out yet. The bouy line helps mark various 
off-limit areas, and written within the rules. Your boat while fishing, is not to be inside the bouy line nor are you to cast inside the marked region. 

It will be similar as in NOAA 4/19 with no bouys, if it be the case:
200 feet (10 standard bass boat lengths) OUT,from last corner to corner of the riprap of the face (East)Marina breakwalls- THE ENTIRE MARINA BAY IS OFF LIMITS.

Mosquito has over 5000 acres of fishable water. If you put yourself into a position to get DQ'd, you went out of your way to quickly give 99 teams your $260.

*An FYI for all- the specific area of the Marina breakwalls is a PRIME navigational area for ALL traffic. The State (and very rightfully so) needs our presence to NOT impose on others. I fully agree- and is why this area for all dobass events has been off limits SINCE 2004.* This is the kinda scenerio that can impact our image negatively, not to mention is UNSAFE!!!

There's nothing new here guys, it's common sense, it's in the rules, it's in the morning handout, and I'm clear. We can only do so much with no bouys- one of those things that is easy, is a DQ for fishing within 200 feet of the Marina breakwalls...

Get'em-

nip


----------



## Nipididdee

A list is posted on the daily updated roster of teams that will need to have a formal ROL completed while in line to launch. 

Any teams in *black* please be prepared to arrive to registration early. Again- registration opens at 4AM and closes at 6:20AM

http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

If the low front stays North we should see some pretty awesome Day1 weights...!% 

nip


----------



## Cull'in

Cull'in said:


> I'll check in with a 23lb. guess for the total.


I'm gonna revise my prediction and knock it down 3-4lb. Let's go with 19-21lb


----------



## Nipididdee

What, one day of not catchin' 10- 3lbrs and your going to broke?!!! 

I'm staying with my 25 (14 on day one and 11 on day2) maybe change up the final check to a mid 18.. 

19-21 thats kinda a wide gap!!!

nip


----------



## fishin4five

24.38 lbs

as long as i get a head start on the pizza i'll be happy.


----------



## Procraftboats21

22.76 

17 for a check


----------



## TritonBill

I predict 22.25343333 lbs.


----------



## goodday

Can anyone reccomend a hotel/motel near by?
I predict 14's lbs day 1 10's day 2
Winner 20 1/2 lbs


----------



## Cull'in

Nipididdee said:


> What, one day of not catchin' 10- 3lbrs and your going to broke?!!!
> 
> I'm staying with my 25 (14 on day one and 11 on day2) maybe change up the final check to a mid 18..
> 
> 19-21 thats kinda a wide gap!!!
> 
> nip


........


----------



## Nipididdee

Last phone calls of blown motors and partner changes are now answered.

If anyone needs my "direction" at this LAST MINUTE I can only be reached at the Mosquito Lake State Park ramp in which I will reside, working on the setup, with some of my team until *REGISTRATION OPENING AT 4AM*

PLEASE be careful on your journey tomorrow AM. Drive slow- breathe deep- AND SMILE the entire way there  

It may be raining- it may be blowing- you may have to wait a little in a line- heck it might even be lightining! Just keep on smiling and we'll get you all checked in.  

If you are just joining in this thread be sure to read ALL of it in order to obtain important info for tomorrow.

Big fish to all... Get'em!

nip


----------



## Bassboy883

24.73 official guess


----------



## lateral_line

Here's Day One. Thanks Fishin4five!


----------



## Nipididdee

http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/day1_stat.htm

Ron Kotch and Russ Lebo leading the tight pack.

Their Day1 Leader bonus of 2 St.Croix Avids, 2 Quantum PT Reels, $200 to the Rodshop and $200 to The 'Fin!!!!

$1,000 big bite went to Bill Caldwell and ken Cusano of 3.55lbs.

Pics on dobass photo album wil be up hopefully tonight.

20 pound guess is right on, NW winds and sunny high skies...

If you missed just after we gave away the Day1 Leader bonus and had all fish weighed... Our 30x30 tent couldn't withstand a downburst during POURING RAIN... YIKES!!!

All is well- no one injured- many veyr very WET  We have a secondary game plan in place for Day2-

nip


----------



## Nipididdee




----------



## Cull'in

Nipididdee said:


> 20 pound guess is right on, NW winds and sunny high skies...
> 
> nip



More than 19, less than 21. Now quit messin with me! 

I'm goin to bed, tomorrow might be longer and tougher than today...(is that even possible?)


----------



## Procraftboats21

it was brutal out there, any thoughts on tommorows weights?


----------



## Nipididdee

I was all set to get home early and fish hard today without concerns of setup...until the tent that nearly 200 huddled under, rose 3 ft. from the ground with 10 men holding on!!!! I watched Nick P. rise 2 feet in the air!

Here's all the pics- I'm outa here!!! See everyone at 330am...or when you get there  

http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/

njoy-
nip


----------



## Nipididdee

I plan to sack'em Procraft...I'm thinking my kinda fishn' might actually improve!??? I hope! So much for ALL those limits Culln' got me excited about mid month!!!

http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/


----------



## Nipididdee

Michael Maloney and Todd Menmuir with 20.81 $10,000 & $300 from the 'Fin!

Second place for $2,000 Richie Glavic & Dan Bastain

Third place Thomas & James Saywell $1,300

Early complete pic weights are below...more tonight here and dobass!

Love to hear everyone's take on the event!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee

More to come this week on dobass.com....

http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=album09

http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html


----------



## Procraftboats21

simply awesome event!! cannot say enough about the dobass staff, everything ran like a smooth oiled merc! oh and about those sausages, you need to bring those back for next year


----------



## ThunderHawk7

Nip,

What more can be said about you and your staff. The event was what folks come to expect....Organized and Smooth. With proper planning you have removed much of the "grey" area and replaced it with sound BLACK AND WHITE . I swear you probably have more contingency plans than the defense department...Top Notch....

There are two things that stand with me after these two days...one is your eyesight with "No Sleep"...........Nah just kidding.... 

Seriously, the only thing that can be said about the "Fish Care" is AWSOME!!!! Great Job!!!! Just awsome for Grass Roots Tournament Fishing!!!

The other, was the field of anglers themselves...200 anglers spent 2 days trying to win 10,000 dollars....Besides being respectful and even friendly in the face of competition, these folks can just flat out fish and I offer congrats to all those that placed!!! Awesome job despite ever changing conditions that included more than one purple sky and even a tornado warning...Not to mention that "Arctic Cold Front" that blew in last night. Again, Great Job to the Winners and check earners!!!

Anyway, my partner is already taking about registering for next year so apparently he was pleased as well!!!! Thanks for hosting a great event Sir!!!

Best of luck with the rest of your season events....


Steve Smith


----------



## Woodchuck

Great Job to you and your staff ! I have fished many a tournament in Ohio and that was well done - especially the fish handling, you had 100 boats and the time the fish spent in the bags standing in line was very minimal. 

Keep up the Great work.


----------



## ranger487

Nip

Cant say enough about how smooth things run in your events. Had a 
average first day and then when I woke up for the second day and the sickness started with a half basement full of water. Wife and kids were out of town and I had to make a decision that I wish was easier to make but things had to be taken care of. Nips said before the tournament for us all to smile its only green fish and that was still not making me happy not to be there. Thanks to a Mayfair 750 livewell pump and some fancy rigging it was something to see we were able to get in the new sub pump. But enought of that condrats to all that cashed and once again a super event....

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee

You guys rock onward!!!

The field was awesome- more smiling than at any other time, even at my 2lb mistakes  I was trying to hook up an OGF'r what can I say 

Even got a first time OGF poster!!!

Sausages will indeed return, it took me a while, but I know the power of sausages now. 

To each of you and all...MANY MANY BIG HUGE GREEN FISH in your future and thank you for going public with such a positive vibe here on OGF!

Get'em!
nip
http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html


----------



## lateral_line

team dobass just missin' checks!


----------



## PapawSmith

Hey Nip, I have to say as well that you run an exceptional turney. I fish with your 'bald buddy' Matt (as you call him) from the "old" days. That old days thing kills me since I'm 15 years his senior. Even though I pretty much suck ( I'm definately the team 'anchor'  ) I've truly enjoyed these last couple events. Sooner or later my beginners luck, coupled with Matts expierence will pay off. Great job again, congrats to all that placed, and thanks for a great time.


----------



## greendragon

I am glad to hear all of you guys that fished the madness had a great time at a well run tourney. I would have loved to fish the madness but i was getting camper ready to go to the state park and i fell off and went over a retaining wall. Broken ribs and a cracked pelvis put me in Pittsburgh Hospital until thursday. At least the morphine and oxy had me dreaming og big bass. If I learned anything it is be aware and safe. I was an ironworker and never got hurt this bad. Have fun fishing guys and I will be dreaming for about amonth or more.


----------



## HeadwatersEd

Congrats to Maloney and Menmuir. Spent most of the weekend fishing right near them but couldn't pull the quality fish they were getting. Couldn't be happier for them. I can't remember if it was mentioned at the weigh-in or not, but this was only the third tourney that Menmuir has fished. Talk about getting spoiled...


----------



## ThunderHawk7

Nip,

You are class personified my friend!!!! While it was not necessary by any stretch of the imagination...I do appreciate your thoughtfulness...Imagine my surprise....Again, I thank you again for putting a personalized "SPECIAL" touch on tournament fishing that is hard to find. Not much else I can say....

You Da Man!!!!!!!,



Steve


----------



## Nipididdee

Those things WILL catch fish too!!! I think they are too pretty to fish with!

thanks much & njoy-

Nip


----------

